# Nursing Home Audits



## cbooker (Feb 24, 2010)

When performing audits for several nursing home visits they are auditing out to a higher level due to the documentation of medical decision making.  When discussing with the physician he chooses the level based on the nature of presenting problem.

Does anyone else have this issue.  Which would be the correct way to audit these.


----------

